# fur con?



## crazydog (Apr 16, 2009)

hey can someone tell me what the closest con would be to north carolina? im going to FWA for my first con but was wandering if there are any closer.just to know.


----------



## Moka (Apr 17, 2009)

This might help you out:

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html

My Internet connection is really flakey so I can't get it to load completely right now. It should work fine for you, though.


----------



## Revy (Apr 17, 2009)

ya theres not really any around here, besides that one in virginia, but hampton roads area say they might try to make one up but its prolly rumours.


----------



## crazydog (Apr 18, 2009)

Moka said:


> This might help you out:
> 
> http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html
> 
> My Internet connection is really flakey so I can't get it to load completely right now. It should work fine for you, though.


 yeah i tryed it on my phones browser and it didnt work which is alot better than my dial up at home . It must be something wrong with the site but then again it could be me so idk


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats a handy site, it's loading Google Maps so maybe thats why it was bitchin. The next closest one to you crazydog is Rocket City FurMeet, which is in Huntsville, Alabama. But the closest is gonna be FWA.


----------



## crazydog (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah thanks ill probly like fwa the best out of them all


----------

